# dusty water?



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I have had my tank setup for about 3 months now. It seems like my water is kinda dusty. Like it has tons of little plant decayed particles (or something like that) floating all over.

Its too small for me to just net it out. The water is NOT green, just has like "snow" floating around. (I think they use that term for marine tanks)

How do I get rid of it? I was thinking about buying some of those clear water treatments. Do those actually work? Aren't they just for clearing green water and such?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The water clarifiers do work. Problem is- you need to figure out what's going on. You can't do the clarifiers forever. They suggest only twice. 

1. What's your substrate? Could it be breaking down?
2. Are you dosing micros and iron? Could your iron be precipitating out?
3. Do you have any fish that could be digging and kicking up stuff?

If you can figure out what the cause is you might be able to stop it. You can also get some micron pads for your filter. They work great. You can get the same brand as your filter or the cut to size ones. You can find them at Drs Foster and Smith


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

I am currently not dosing anything at the moment. I am kinda waiting it out until I get my CO2 system in.
So no doses have been made for 1 month now.

I use Eco-Complete, it doesn't seem like its the gravel. If you leave it alone for a while the gravel settles but this stuff has been floating non stop.

I the only fishes that are bottom swimmers is a horse-faced loach, an L333 Pleco.
The rest are neons and a few otos.

I may have to invest in the micro pads.
I feel like they may be blocking out the light to my foreground plants.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I have a fourth question to add, are you using a HOB or a canister filter?

If it's a HOB are you using the carbon cartridges and have you changed the cartridge yet?

My reason is that if your using carbon filters once they become saturated they can release particles back into your water column which would look exactly like what your describing.

- Brad


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

I never though of that. I am using a canister filter. I have not opened the canister for a good 6-8 months. LOL


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

That might be it but don't clean it too clean on the cantster. You still need some good bacteria on it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jocky,

If I have a lot of particles floating in my tank it is usually a crypt leaf that has "melted" somewhere!


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Don't worry about the bacteria in the canister since you have plenty in the substrate until a new colony can grow.

- Brad


----------

